# Cosford Airshow 2014



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

Of the 1300+ I managed to take here a few I thought may be of interest. Great day out. Highlights for me were the Typhoon & Vulcan. Sounded like the sky was being ripped open. Couldn't take the grin off my face

1
Typhoon









2
I think you can guess who they are









3









4









5
Pitts Special









6









7









8


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

9









10









11









12









13









14


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great pics, luv the vulcan...awesome:thumb:


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

Saw the Vulcan at Farnborough 2 years ago, what a sight, and what a noise...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice images, also though the typhoon, vulcan and red arrows stole the show.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

great pics!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great shots especially the Vulcan, the second one of the Red Arrows and the B&W - think the light rings are terrific.

Thanks for sharing
Ben


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Love to see the red arrows,, brings back memories of when we lived at Bourton on the water when my dad was at RAF Little Rissington. In school we used to watch them train as well as the Red Pelicans. Vulcans, Valiants and Victors, they were so superb to see in the day (and to Hear). Thank you for posting..such memories


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Some great shots there :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Wish the RAF would get 9 Vulcan frames, restore them and paint them red.....then, well, you get my drift


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great pictures, love to see the old girls flying again, thanks.


----------

